# How do you declare your Mods? by power gain or spec?



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Just wondering how those people who are mentioning they are declaring all thier mods to the insurance company are doing this?
Are you telling the insurance companies have mods in car gives such and such percentage increase in power. Or are you actually giving them a complete list of mods?

However your doing it which method would you recommend to get the most and i put this in very big inverted commas "REASONABLE" responce from them.

Thanks,
AK


----------



## Spec2 Girl (Oct 16, 2002)

We keep all receipts for modifications that are done to our cars (not that we’ve done very much at the moment). They don’t need to know of each thing that we do but just as long as we keep all receipts they are fine with that.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

just tell them what mod it is don't want them to know to much


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Both! Prefer not to be uninsured and mods is something of a grey area, eg big wheels cost loads, don't add anything to the power but still need to be covered!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

25% power increase but of course it depends on how much boost you run. A bit of a grey area.....I run low boost all of the time


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

When I had all the mods done by the main dealer at new, I claimed that they were dealer optional extras and it lowered the quote by loads. Well, nismo is part of Nissan! 

Eg Nismo GT1s, Leather interior, 400R aero parts etc as a dealer optional extra.

May be worth a try, but don't think that HKS etc is really part of Nissan. 

The rest of the mods were claimed by % performance incease.

Matt.


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Also

Dont forget when you mention mod value to say what the oem part would cost.

i.e if you have big wheels they may be cheaper than standard so say this. Also replacement ECU's arnt cheap but again what would a standard one cost from Nissan?

Also DON'T overstate bhp as some insurers dont like 200bhp+ mods even though Skylines can more than cope with it.

Jeremy


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Ahmed,

I'm a belt and braces man myself.

So I tell them slimmy gits the lot.
(Sorry to insurance workers out there).

Spec, all mods and power.

But after future mods it will be better 
for them to decide the power.

That is because the will get it wrong thinking 
the Skyline will respond to mods as other cars do.

So change turbos, injectors, ecu, fuel pumps and cams, etc 
and they will put it down as 30% power gain.


----------

